# AKC Lab Pups



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi all. Posting this for a good friend and hunting partner. I've hunted with the dam. She's a winner!

AKC, OFEL, and OFA Certified
Chocolate Lab Puppies

Born Feb 15 2008

AKC registered litter. 3 males and 1 female are still available. Dew claws removed, De-wormed, and 1st shots. Both parents are AKC registered, OFEL, and OFA certified.
Well papered hunting lines (junior hunters, master hunters, field champions). Parents are the best of both worlds - very well tempered/lovable pets and great hunting dogs. Puppies will be ready for pick up April 4th.

Males $500, Females $550

[email protected]

Here are some pics:

































Rob


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

do you by chance know if these puppies have Kelloggs bloodlines?


----------

